# thoughts on waterless shampoo?



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

i know how stinky rats can get especially after they hit puberty I had three rats that used to marinate in their pee, my gf at the time gave them baths almost every day because the stench would stink up the whole room. Now question is how well do waterless shampoos work ? and what brands are best? my baby boy trio at the moment are odorless and keep themselves clean thanks to titan, but i want to be ready for the eventual hormone change and with as less actual water baths as possible. 

thank you!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

If the manufacturer has done clinical animal studies they may have been done on rats or bunnies. I'd try and find out what the results of those tests were and whether the people that formulate the waterless shampoo recommend it for small animals at all before you do something you might regret.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lush does one and all their stuff is natural. It would be worth seeing what the ingredients are and if they are all safe to rats... It's just a powder so not an aerosol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

yep thats why I was trying to get some feedback from someone on here i know that if it ends up on their coat it's probably going to end up in their mouths but I was talking to my vet yesterday about it said something about a certain waterless ferret shampoo he uses it's chemical free and has a ph level around 7 so I thought i'd get good feedback here before trying it


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

id be nervous using it, can you taste it? does it feel thick on your skin or clog your pores? does the scent bother you or irritate your sensitive skin? I test on myself first. if its ok on me&im sensitive I think on it for them. im lucky mine LOVE water so swims take the place of baths. did you try cornmeal powder or wiping them w/wet washcloths? ive done both on greasy boys&revenge peeing girls my parents have had. let me know how the dry shampoo works out if you try it, im curious how well received it would be.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You need to go to the root cause of the problem rather than focusing on covering it up.

Odor is directly linked with diet. Poor diet will cause some pretty foul odor.

Frequent bathing will only make matters worse as the skin will go into overtime, working to replace the lost oils in the coat.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

i put a few drops of apple cider vinegar in their water bottles i think it helps but i havent bathed any of them yet they don't smell and i dont see the need i'm just asking for future referenceas and thank you to all those that answered


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

They shouldn't smell THAT bad. I have a very sensitive nose and mine don't start ti bother me until its near cage cleaning day. Cagebird is right. What are you feeding them?

However to answer your question dry shampoo is usually in a spray form so I would worry about their aggravating their lungs. 
LUSH does a nice one that is amazing on my hair!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I would definitely not be putting vinegar in their water.

Rats need access to fresh, pure water at all times. An additives can put them off of the water and reduce intake which can exacerbate the problem. "The solution to pollution is dilution". The less water intake, the more concentrated the urine. It is counter-intuitive.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

I figured that it might bother them at first thats why i have two water bottles one with apple cider vinegar and one without but they seem to prefer the one with apple cider vinegar as it is always used up faster mind you i don't put more then a few drops its not the same as regular vinegar it's very beneficial for the body and with the number of positive studies done on rats why would you not use it?


----------

